# sable or brindle ???



## Judith_and_poodles

I think that He is brindle. And He is so cute!!!


----------



## mom24doggies

Ditto....I think brindle.


----------



## Michelle

I say brindle  If he were sable I think there would be more black on his tips...I could be wrong though. Here's a picture of a sable puppy I found on flickr.


Sable Pudel Abigail by thorda, on Flickr


----------



## CharismaticMillie

He looks like a silver beige to me! But perhaps the brindle pattern is just very subtle and/or I'm not experienced at recognizing it.


----------



## outwest

He doesn't look brindle to me, either. Brindle is striped. He doesn't look sable. I think CM is right. He looks silver beige, but he does have some patchy colors, too. Hmmm. He could be silver beige with some other color patterns in there- I almost think I see a phantom pattern on his chest.


----------



## Lou

Im curious to see his coat when he/she is grown. Im sooooooo curious now!! Please post pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I also think he looks silver beige.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Lol now I'm certain brindle.. I've groomed a ton of sable cockers and they all looked like that poo Michelle found.

Anyway here you can see the difference between sable and brindle poodles:

http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/poodlecoatcolorsbrindleandsable.html

Ok maybe he's a reverse brindle lol

Anyway here are sable cockers the amount of black seems to vary but a beautiful color.. If I ever got a cocker it would be a sable .

Brindle dogs 
http://www.doggenetics.co.uk/brindle.html


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Silver beige poodle pup notice how clear the color is:
http://www.alegriapoodles.com/poodles/77/

Silver beige Older pup and adult (father/daughter)
Shane
http://www.alegriapoodles.com/poodles/10/

Dixie
http://www.alegriapoodles.com/poodles/32/

Silver and silver beige pups:
http://www.alegriapoodles.com/poodles/litters/17/

I would love a nice silver beige!

Canyon's coat is too splotchy peppered if you will. Even his face has a light speckling, real light.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon

Many thanks, everyone! I will definitely update everyone with pictures. Dad is full black with many ancestors being solid black, red, or a mix. Mom is white/silver parti with many ancestors being apricot, white, silver, or mix of those. Canyon's siblings (3) are all black with varying amounts of white chest fur. I am excited to see how his markings change. And one thing I do know is I think he is totally adorable and can not wait for him and Ryker to come home.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Silver beige poodle pup notice how clear the color is:
> Alegria Poodles | Poodles | Miniature | Boys | Jagger
> 
> Silver beige Older pup and adult (father/daughter)
> Shane
> Alegria Poodles | Poodles | Miniature | Boys | Shane
> 
> Dixie
> http://www.alegriapoodles.com/poodles/32/
> 
> Silver and silver beige pups:
> Alegria Poodles
> 
> I would love a nice silver beige!
> 
> Canyon's coat is too splotchy peppered if you will. Even his face has a light speckling, real light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I know what a silver beige puppy looks like and am familiar with the clearing process, and this puppy looks silver beige to me aside from the slight splotchy-ness, but since I've never seen a brindle, my brain wants to tell me it's a silver beige in poor lighting. It looks like silver beige to me because the coat is a brown color with very light beige color at the roots. Also, the shaved face is so light. This puppy could be a silver beige brindle - does this exist? I have no doubt this puppy will clear to be silver beige in color!


----------



## Lea

I have no idea what colour pattern he is. What I do know is he's ridiculously cute!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon

CharismaticMillie said:


> I know what a silver beige puppy looks like and am familiar with the clearing process, and this puppy looks silver beige to me aside from the slight splotchy-ness, but since I've never seen a brindle, my brain wants to tell me it's a silver beige in poor lighting. It looks like silver beige to me because the coat is a brown color with very light beige color at the roots. Also, the shaved face is so light. This puppy could be a silver beige brindle - does this exist? I have no doubt this puppy will clear to be silver beige in color!


I started researching silver beige, the descriptions seem to fit him. Once he comes home I will try to get pictures of him in good lighting.

Here are his other pictures; birth, 1 day, 1 week, 2 weeks, 3 weeks, 4 weeks, and 5 weeks.


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon

Lea said:


> I have no idea what colour pattern he is. What I do know is he's ridiculously cute!


Thank you!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Ryker-&-Canyon said:


> I started researching silver beige, the descriptions seem to fit him. Once he comes home I will try to get pictures of him in good lighting.
> 
> Here are his other pictures; birth, 1 day, 1 week, 2 weeks, 3 weeks, 4 weeks, and 5 weeks.


OH!

I see it now! This dog is *Brindle*. My apologies - I could not tell from the earlier photos, but it's clear as day here!!!!!!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon

Thank you! Now I can go and do more research on Brindle's.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

CharismaticMillie said:


> OH!
> 
> I see it now! This dog is *Brindle*. My apologies - I could not tell from the earlier photos, but it's clear as day here!!!!!!


Lol I was banging my head against the wall lol. I knew I saw the brindle color, and I'm glad you can now. So I did a google search and seems like there are sable brindles but I couldn't get a good pic of one on my phone. The only one I saw looked like a parti silver brindle... But it would make sense that there would be one. Canyon could be like a red brindle or something like that? There are a variety of colors I say phantoms other than black and tan.. Like cream and blue phantoms, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom

Definitely a brindle... My Jip was a silver brindle. Since he was a rescue puppy I never had any history on him. The vet had a fit when I first brought him in. She had never seen such a tiny silver brindle in all of her years of practice. I do miss him so much


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Lol I was banging my head against the wall lol.


I had to chuckle.


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon

Rhett'smom said:


> I do miss him so much


Hugs!


----------



## Rhett'smom

Thanks for the hugs... I found his wardrobe over the weekend.... Cried my eyes out ... My Rhett sat in my lap and kissed my tears away... Such a sweet puppy. It is amazing how he knows that those tiny sweaters and shirts are special and he gave them kisses..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

oh, my goodness. He's a patchwork boy! I am boring, I suppose. I like black, solid black, but look forward to seeing what happens to him. I suspect he will end up looking over all tan as an adult unless he is shaved short. Then his brindley/phantomy/silvery/beigey will show.


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon

Rhett'smom said:


> Thanks for the hugs... I found his wardrobe over the weekend.... Cried my eyes out ... My Rhett sat in my lap and kissed my tears away... Such a sweet puppy. It is amazing how he knows that those tiny sweaters and shirts are special and he gave them kisses..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Aww, sweet Rhett!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon

outwest said:


> oh, my goodness. He's a patchwork boy! I am boring, I suppose. I like black, solid black, but look forward to seeing what happens to him. I suspect he will end up looking over all tan as an adult unless he is shaved short. Then his brindley/phantomy/silvery/beigey will show.


I will have to do a 52 weeks of Canyon.


----------



## juicebraincompany

Ryker-&-Canyon said:


> I posted these pictures in a different thread but thought maybe it would be a good idea to post them in here.
> 
> Canyon has very interesting markings and I went on a search to try to figure it out. Do you think he is sable or brindle or something else?


Do you know where i can buy a Brindle toy or miniature poodle


----------



## juicebraincompany

Ryker-&-Canyon said:


> I started researching silver beige, the descriptions seem to fit him. Once he comes home I will try to get pictures of him in good lighting.
> 
> Here are his other pictures; birth, 1 day, 1 week, 2 weeks, 3 weeks, 4 weeks, and 5 weeks.


where can i buy a brindle puppy


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Welcome, @juicebraincompany. You’ve landed in an old thread, and the original poster hasn’t been back since 2013. 

We’ve got some great resources over here for starting your puppy search: Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder

You can also start a new thread in that forum with any questions you may have, ideally with some info about your experience with poodles, as well as your general search location.


----------

